# Give me a brake



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Brake lights come on as soon as the key is turned and stay on. I've checked the brake plunger switch (its good). I've even disconected the plunder switch and the lights are still coming on without it. I pulled the steering column to inspect the turn signal switch and found no overt shorts. (all harnesses are new within 3 years) Anyone have any idea's or electircal diagnosis tests to help identify the cause? 


Mike


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Your brake lights should come on when you press down on the brake pedal and the ignition switch is off. Do they come on without ignition on?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

early GM cars only have brake lights with ignition on. What do the turn signals do, since the turn and brake lamp filament is the same. also brake light switch is plunger out to close circuit, but since you disconnected wire, that eliminates the switch. Sometimes pedal does not come up fully to open the switch. Early models also had spring to help keep pedal up.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

further research, a bad flasher that has hung closed would supply power to brake lamp filament without brake switch involved.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Turns out it was physical, not electrical. One of the fingers on the reverse side of the plunger swtich was bent precluding the plunger from making full contact wit the frame. Lesson learned; despite bad back, do the physcial inspection before tearing apart the electrical system.

Now if I could only get both turn signals working...........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Post the signal "symptoms"...we'll get it sorted out! Eric:cheers


----------

